

Visualizing Adjacency Matrices in Python - oracuk
http://sociograph.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/visualizing-adjacency-matrices-in-python.html

======
oracuk
This is a very useful post if you're looking to roll your own Design Structure
Matrix (<http://www.dsmweb.org/>) visualization tool.

